# Memorial Day Holiday



## FM William Burns (May 27, 2010)

Hope you all have a wonderful holiday since mine starts in 9 minutes.  Please be sure to remember why we can celebrate and pay tribute to those who gave their lives. 

Enjoy your time off and try some fish tacos.


----------



## Bootleg (May 27, 2010)

Thank you FM,

I will have a nice time this Memorial Day Weekend and I will remember why we are free in this great USA because of those who gave their lives.


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

3 pm on Monday is the time to remember.  We have the freedom to have this forum and disagree (or sometimes agree).. because of the sacrifice many have made before us.


----------



## Bootleg (May 29, 2010)

Why at 3PM on Monday?


----------



## peach (May 29, 2010)

http://www.usmemorialday.org/backgrnd.html  National Moment of Remembrance..

I drove past Arlington Cemetary yesterday on my way home... flags already in place (so many, many flags in place).. it's humbling.  The freedoms we take for granted are not free.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 29, 2010)

This is from an e-mail I received last week:

It is the VETERAN,

not the preacher,

who has given us freedom of religion.

It is the VETERAN,

not the reporter,

who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the VETERAN,

not the poet,

who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the VETERAN,

not the campus organizer,

who has given us freedom to assemble.

It is the VETERAN,

not the lawyer,

who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is the VETERAN,

not the politician,

Who has given us the right to vote.

It is the VETERAN who

salutes the Flag,

It is the VETERAN

who serves

under the Flag,

(Photo of a flag-draped coffin)

ETERNAL REST GRANT THEM O LORD,

AND LET PERPETUAL LIGHT SHINE UPON THEM.


----------



## packsaddle (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Veterans.


----------



## mark handler (May 30, 2010)

I'm proud to be an American,

where at least I know I'm free.

I won't forget the men who died,

who gave that right to me.

~Lee Greenwood


----------



## RJJ (May 31, 2010)

God bless our troops! Then and now!


----------



## jpranch (May 31, 2010)

http://www.gillettenewsrecord.com/articles/2010/04/01/news/today/news01.txt

There are many, many days like this.


----------



## peach (May 31, 2010)

20-30 per day even at Arlington.  I know exactly where lot 60 is at that particular cemetary.. drive past there many days.  Often times, I catch a glimpse of a funeral in progress and I am truly humbled by the sacrifice.

Most of us are enjoying a day off.. remember those in harms way, today and those who paid the ultimate price.  Last month, once again I watched the changing of the guard at the Tomb of the Unknown soldier.  I spend a lot of time at battlefields and military cemetaries.  And I give thanks for what the fallen have given us.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 1, 2010)

Of course, it is impossible to thank those for whom memorial Day was created as they are the ones in the military who lost their lives.  that's what makes memorial day different from Veteran's Day.  Veteran's Day is for all those who have served.  memorial day is to remember and recognize those who sacrificed everything.

From the HistroryChannel.com:

_Memorial Day, which falls on the last Monday of May, commemorates the men and women who died while serving in the American military. Originally known as Decoration Day, it originated in the years following the Civil War and became an official federal holiday in 1971. Many Americans observe Memorial Day by visiting cemeteries or memorials, holding family gatherings and participating in parades. Unofficially, at least, it marks the beginning of summer._


----------

